# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School Reunion -class of 1970

## classof1970

At long last, this year are having a reunion.  I think we must be the only year not to have taken the leap and to  all accounts its usually well worth the effort.  For all those who joined Thurso High School in 1970 and those that joined us in 2nd or 3rd year we are organising a reunion gathering on Saturday 13th September 2008.  The venue is the Park Hotel with some food and music arranged.  Thanks to all those who have replied so far to say they will be there and to those who have kindly let us know that they cant manage.  The cost is £10 per head.  Some are bringing  partners and some are not.  Alistair is collecting the ticket money at Autoparts, Henderson Street in Thurso and the sales are going well. It would be really helpful if you could pay as soon as you decide you can go so we can make necessay arranagements for catering etc.  Look forward to hearing from you.

----------

